# BULK PEN PARTS



## woodspinner

I have read about all of the kits but.   Is there a source to buy all of the parts, in bulk, individually?  Eg.  1000 2" inserts
If so is it feasable?   I know sometimes the parts cost more than the product.
Even if the buy quantities may be very high we could buy and re distribute as a group.   Not much weight so reshipping would be cheap.

Good turning and be safe
Bill


----------



## Guest

I have purchased pens from Woodcraft,Woodturningz and Bill At Arizona Silouhette.
A slimline kit at Woodcraft is about $3.00.Nice display pretty instruction sheet etc.
The slimlines @Woodturningz are $1.70 and BIlls are $1.50.
The only difference between Bill's and Ryans(both advertizers on this site are Bill's don't have the components separated in the little plastic bags that I know drug dealers have to go out and buy.
I would imagine the original orders are weigh counted,and if we ordered in bulk,someone would have to count out the parts and reship.
I can't see putting Ryan and Bill out of buisness for a few pennies.(insert smiley here,I used the short form)


----------



## tipusnr

I agree with Eagle.  There are enough vendors giving value prices on slimline and other kits that I'm not interested in a bulk buy.


----------



## wayneis

I don't think that you can do it and save enough to make any difference.  AND I agree, I would not hurt Bill, Ryan or the people at POC as they go out of their way to get us the best deals possable.  I'm thinken you are waisting your time.

Wayne


----------



## Rudy Vey

> _Originally posted by woodspinner_
> <br />I have read about all of the kits but.   Is there a source to buy all of the parts, in bulk, individually?  Eg.  1000 2" inserts
> If so is it feasable?   I know sometimes the parts cost more than the product.
> Even if the buy quantities may be very high we could buy and re distribute as a group.   Not much weight so reshipping would be cheap.
> 
> Good turning and be safe
> Bill



I do not think that you can buy single components in bulk from any of the suppliers, except the brass tubes ( I assume this is what you mean when saying " 2" inserts"), generally I always order at least ten sets of spare tubes when buying new kits. Some will sell you a few spare parts, like I bought extra transmissions from Berea that I need for repair on pens people sat on and broke them. I know at Woodcraft one can buy spare transmissions. 
What would the benefit be for you in buying single components in bulk?? When ordering kits in the hundreds you actually can get quite large quantity rebates (sometimes over 50% off the single kit price)

HTH

Rudy


----------



## woodwish

My biggest complaint with the kits I have bought is that it takes as long to open all those $*&%# plastic bags as it does to put the pen together.  I would love to buy in bulk just so I didn't have to open all those bags.  Does anyone sell all the parts in one bag so I don't have to open all those individually?  Maybe I just haven't found the right distibutor?  It's not the price I would be trying to save, just some time.

I wish one of the supliers would send 25 pens for example with all of one part in a bag, so we would only have to open a few bags instead of 25 times a few bags.  Seems like it would save them some money on all those mini-ziplock bags also.

Ray


----------



## Rudy Vey

I agree with you, but our suppliers of pen kits here in the US get their kits already packed like this from their suppliers in Taiwan. I know it's a real pita to unpack a larger number of kits. It is a big amount of wasted plastic bags. 

Rudy


----------



## William Young

Ray;
I got 20 slimline kits from Bill Baumbeck when they were $1.40 each. Now they are still an excellent  buy at $1.49. They come in quantities of 10 kits to a bag in "bulk" style. I just emptied both bags into the box they came in and and pick out the pieces as I need from there. . So that would save you from opening all those $*&%# plastic bags as you put it ;-)  .
W.Y.


----------



## Guest

Bill-
You wouldn't want to do that for the cigar pen,each one has 12 pieces.


----------



## woodspinner

Ray
You hit it on the head.  

William what is his web site and or company name ?   I will buy from him for just this reason.

Good turning and be safe
Bill


----------



## Darley

> _Originally posted by Eaglesc_
> <br />
> I can't see putting Ryan and Bill out of buisness for a few pennies.(insert smiley here,I used the short form)



Yes you right Eaglesc that is they business and they look after us very well on each order . For myself I buy the slimline here in Australia and I paid $ 2.00 ( Australian ) who is about $ 1.46 US,I buy from the State what I can't find here ( and you got a lot [] ), for those litle bag I use a pair of cissor to get the part out, I don't want receycle those litle bags[|)]

But like you said Eaglesc "" You wouldn't want to do that for the cigar pen,each one has 12 pieces. "" maybe Bill or Ryan can count them when a bulk order is made .

Every one in this site make a good turn and good pens like my father saying to me all the time " all good things take time "

Cheer 
Serge


----------



## William Young

Here ya go Bill & Ray
http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/
W.Y.


----------



## Gary

I will buy from Bill Baumbeck no matter what quanity discounts are available elsewhere. His prices are good enough for me. And his quality of service has been excellent.  He is a living encyclopedia of knowledge on woodturning, and he shares that knowledge freely with anyone that asks. Give that up to save a few pennies...not me.


----------



## C_Ludwigsen

I'm confused.  Does Bill only offer discounted prices on certain items?  I went to the A.S. site looking for some CSUSA kits and the price was exactly the same as CSUSA.  Is the price shown on the website different from what he actually charges?

These are CSUSA kits that Ryan does not carry.


----------



## wayneis

Geesh, if you all bought parts in a big bag they would be scratched and a mess then you would be posting about what bad service is provided.  I've talked to some of the owners of these Companies and they put parts into the bags to protect them from being scraped up.    

As far as Bill at AS goes he sells at the everday price but the shipping is quicker and if you look at his page he has several sales, very good deals every week.  Some kits like the slimlines and cigar are on sale all of the time.  I check out his sales and stock up on whatever he has on sale that week.


----------



## thostorey

Does Bill Baumbeck (arizonasilhouette) ship to Canada and if so, what shipping charges have you experienced? I guess I could phone him to find out .

Tom


----------



## Bev Polmanteer

You can also get on Ryan's mailing list and he will email you his specials every Tuesday. Just tell him "Bev sent you"


----------



## woodwish

Didn't think about the parts scratching up if they were just bulk packed.  Makes sense now why they use all those bags.  I used to open them all up and store the bags for recycling, couldn't ever really find anything except maybe selling to drug dealers.  Now I just cut'em open with scissors as I use the parts.  Although I so wish we could get the non-critical parts, like the tubes, bulkpacked since scatchs won't matter.

Ray


----------

